# Rhodium plating solution



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2008)

Greetings all:

I picked up two partially filled bottles of Rhodium Plating Solution at an estate sale a few weeks ago. One is a 25% full one liter bottle bottle of No. 217 from Baker & Co. and is shown on the label as 3 grams rhodium. The second is a 90% full bottle from Hoover & Strong that does not list the concentration. 

Are there refiners that will process this material and does anyone have suggestions on who to use?

Malcolm


----------



## Lou (Feb 29, 2008)

I and others here would be keen on buying it.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 29, 2008)

I live right here too,,N. Houston 8)


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 5, 2008)

What the color? dark/bright?


----------

